# A gift for Terry



## barry richardson (Apr 26, 2019)

@ripjack13 and @justallan hit me up a while back to create something for Terry (Kevins widow) from a sweet piece of FBE burl that Allan provided. This is what I came up with, the wood was a large shallow burl cap. Used some gold paint for accent, in hindsight I probably would have used a darker color, but it is what it is, about 18" diameter. 


 
BTW Marc, could you PM me her address?

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 10 | Sincere 11


----------



## TMAC (Apr 26, 2019)

Right man for the job. Nice Barry.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## TimR (Apr 26, 2019)

Barry, that's a gorgeous piece that Terry will love. Who wouldn't man, that's a beauty. Love that look of saved from the ruins, will look wonderful wherever placed. Kudos sir!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 26, 2019)

Very nice. I know she will love it!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 26, 2019)

Both a way cool gesture, and a very cool piece. That sir is art! Very nicely done Barry!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 26, 2019)

First class! Terry will surely appreciate! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 26, 2019)

Fantastic job Barry. She should really like it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Apr 26, 2019)

Beautiful

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Apr 26, 2019)

Wow,that’s awesome

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan (Apr 26, 2019)

That is beautiful @barry richardson
I certainly love it and thank you so very much for making it for her.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 26, 2019)

Awesome Barry. That is great looking. Nicely done sir....very nicely done.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 26, 2019)

Incredible al the way around! Great idea, beautiful piece of wood, hell of a turn and a special gesture I'm sure she will love.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## justallan (Apr 26, 2019)

For anyone wondering....
This was the chunk of wood that I had put up on the "for trade" post awhile back and pulled down.
Although you guys had made lots of very generous trade offers, I got the idea to get something made and have it sent to Terry from all of us here.
I strongly feel that a very big part of what this site is all about is treating each other like family (or better).
I have always been treated great here, there is generally nothing but kindness and respect amongst us and I just feel we should share that.
Again, thank you @barry richardson for the awesome job that you did with a chunk of wood that I had pretty much just lost in my wood room.

Reactions: Like 6 | Great Post 5 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 3


----------



## Tom Smart (Apr 26, 2019)

Barry, Marc and Allan everyone has already said it, but let me add my 2 cents - a wonderful idea, a great piece of wood and a tremendous artist come together for all the right reasons. Is this a great place or what?

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 6


----------



## Bob Ireland (Apr 27, 2019)

Awesome work and I think the gold is perfect.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Apr 27, 2019)

Beautifully done, and the thought from everyone involved is even better!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Graybeard (Apr 27, 2019)

Wonderful gesture. I'm sure it will be treasured.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 2, 2019)

@barry richardson ,
It arrived today. She said she'll post up when she can.

Reactions: Like 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## Terry (Mrs. Kevin) (May 11, 2019)

Hello WB Family! I can’t thank you enough for the beautiful FBE exquisite piece of art I received last week! There are no words...put a lump in my throat and tears in my eyes that you would send me this Wonderful gift! Now all I have to do is find the perfect place to display it; when I do, I’ll post a pic! 
Again, thank you all so very much!
With much gratitude,
Terry

Reactions: Like 7 | Sincere 4


----------



## barry richardson (May 11, 2019)

Glad your happy with it Terry!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

